# TurnKey Internet, Inc Launches ‘TurnKey’ All-Inclusive Managed Cloud Servers



## TurnkeyInternet (Mar 29, 2016)

*TurnKey Internet, Inc Launches ‘TurnKey’ All-Inclusive Managed Cloud Servers*


LATHAM, NEW YORK (March 29th, 2016) – Sustainable IT solutions provider TurnKey Internet, Inc. announced today the launch of a suite of ‘TurnKey’ All-Inclusive Managed Cloud Server offerings that extend the capabilities of traditional cloud servers backed with all-inclusive IT managed services including high availability, security, cloud migration, implementation, and ongoing optimization.


TurnKey All-Inclusive Managed Cloud Servers provide premium technical service and support that help businesses leverage easy to use cloud-based IT infrastructure so they can focus on running their business. The new service tier provides 24 x 7 access to TurnKey Internet’s local U.S. Network and Application Engineers to provide on-going guidance, security and performance monitoring to maintain and optimize cloud-based hosted infrastructure.


The new service tier includes hardware, network and software related support to deliver firewall security, VPN setup, high availability, server performance tuning, server security hardening, deep inspection monitoring, Denial of Service and DDoS protection, database replication, load balancing, disaster recovery planning, bare-metal and standard backups, and much more.  Additionally, All-Inclusive Managed Servers bundle standard software licensing such as Microsoft Windows Server 2012, CentOS Linux, Plesk, Directadmin, and cPanel.


“We created the All-Inclusive Managed Service in response to customer and industry requests for a more ‘TurnKey’ approach to on-boarding and maintaining cloud-based infrastructure.” said Adam Wills, CEO of TurnKey Internet, Inc. He continued “All-Inclusive Managed Service in the cloud provides all-access to our Support and Application Engineers which is far more cost-efficient than hiring. In Today’s on demand IT world that is evolving faster and faster to hybrid cloud-based solutions, we are helping customers to meet their IT goals without having to invest in additional staff or complex on premise hardware.”
For more information about TurnKey Internet’s managed services or to speak with a cloud hosting expert, visit https://turnkeyinternet.net/managed/


About Turnkey Internet
Founded in 1999, TurnKey Internet, Inc. is a full-service green data center and leading provider of sustainable web hosting and IT solutions. From its SSAE 16 Type 2 and ENERGY STAR® certified facility in Latham, NY—New York's Tech Valley Region—TurnKey offers cloud-based hosted services, web hosting, communication services, web-based IT systems, software as a service (SaaS), enterprise colocation services, and computing as a service to clients in more than 150 countries. For more information, please call (518) 618-0999 or visit www.turnkeyinternet.net/media.


----------

